# black spots on Gleditsia triacanthos



## treevet (Apr 23, 2010)

Working on an estate of a 30 year established client I encountered these spots on most of the approx. 15 trees we pruned. There was an unusually large amount of deadwood (even for a Honey locust) and these spots gave the impression of being the culprit along with no other immediate suspect or situation to blame. 

I am used to seeing spots with exudate (borers) on H. locust but none were




to be found, just these flat black spots everywhere. I have sent pictures to 3 university professors and disease experts and 2 of the 3 have responded with no immediate identification. I am going to send some samples to Ohio State tomorrow.

Has anyone seen this and identified it?


----------



## derwoodii (Apr 23, 2010)

1st response to picture is hmmm mould sooty or similar, what is trees location climate and aspect.


----------



## treevet (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## treevet (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## treevet (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## derwoodii (Apr 23, 2010)

Now thinking a lichen or moss.

http://www.kumeyaay.info/los_coyotes/photos/Rock_Mold.jpg


----------



## derwoodii (Apr 23, 2010)

Lets see what others say, I gotta go do 30 m2 of fake turf into grannys yard. dig dig level drag pin.


----------



## treevet (Apr 23, 2010)

It is not a very damp area and we have had a relatively dry spring to date. I am going to dissect to see if any dead tissue is under these spots. They definitely seemed to have a relation to the deadwood but that may have been happenstance. Just thought someone might say ....bingo...been there, done that.


----------



## treevet (Apr 27, 2010)

Had a number of OSU Extension Agents on weekly conference call take a look at the picts (along with other business) and come up with nada. Also had 2 other PhD's have a look at the photos. I am going to send some samples in for further review.


----------



## treeseer (Apr 27, 2010)

treevet said:


> Had a number of OSU Extension Agents on weekly conference call take a look at the picts (along with other business) and come up with nada. Also had 2 other PhD's have a look at the photos. I am going to send some samples in for further review.


Man, if the BYGLers couldn't help, who can?


----------



## treevet (Apr 28, 2010)

The clinic I hope Guy. It is in the mail.

If you were to rate a client from 1 to 10 on high profile....this one rates an eleven.


----------

